# Fed up with this



## Rhys (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so sick of phonecalls from leeches that want me to buy something from them. Today it was some turkey from "super pages" that engaged me in a long and boring conversation about where I was to be listed. Finally he mentioned money after about 20 minutes which is where I told him to b....r off. If it's not some scumbag like that then it's some scam artist selling insurance or some no-hoper trying to leech off me as an assistant.

What is it with people these days - have they no pride. Why has everybody taken to leeching and mooching as honourable professions?


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 11, 2008)

Why don't you put yourself on the do not call list?


----------



## Rhys (Jul 11, 2008)

EricBrian said:


> Why don't you put yourself on the do not call list?


 
Can't. I'd probably be turning away potential customers. I'm not listed anyway.


----------



## dipstick (Jul 11, 2008)

You can hang up after 20 seconds, not 20 minutes though


----------



## Rhys (Jul 11, 2008)

dipstick said:


> You can hang up after 20 seconds, not 20 minutes though



Yes. I'll have to get better at recognising US timewasters. I can recognise timewasters in the UK though. They also take up less time as the calls are shorter due to UK calls being more expensive.

It helps when people say they want money straight up. This guy was slimey and devious, using words other than payment and money. He was also hard to understand as he seemed to be from India.


----------



## *Mike* (Jul 11, 2008)

Rhys said:


> If it's not some scumbag like that then it's some scam artist selling insurance or _some no-hoper trying to leech off me as an assistant_.



I also get fed up with solicitors...  But, I can't possibly put job applicants and aspiring photogs into the same class.  Or hold them in the same disdain.


----------



## craig (Jul 13, 2008)

Try not to be so bitter. Do all your ads have your phone number in it? If you put your name and phone number out there people will call you.

Love & Bass


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Can't. I'd probably be turning away potential customers. I'm not listed anyway.



The do not call list has nothing to do with potential customers or "being listed".


----------



## nab_55 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have this same problem to. They usualy ask for me to buy credit cards and other junk i do not need. 

Once my father asked one of thoes leeches how they would enjoy it if he would call them at home.

Yet to this day I still cant figure out how to stop these leeches.


----------



## craig (Jul 14, 2008)

Once I got angry. I used words like leeches and scam artists to describe them. Then I figured they were just trying to make a dollar. More power to them. I basically do not believe that angry feelings toward them is ever going to solve anything. Know that there are tons of watch dog and consumer advocate groups out there. If any one is interested talk to them. 

Love & Bass


----------



## scubabear6 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just try to sell them something, usually one of my kids is selling something for a school fund raiser.


----------



## reg (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish some of you would realize that those who work in call centers, or at least the ones who you're gonna talk on the phone with, are people too and they're in that job to try to earn money to live by. They're definitely not paid WELL and even more so to those in India and other nations (they're in BAD poverty over there, and no matter how bad his accent is at least he can speak a language other than his own, can't say that for a lot of people here). It's really one of those "get by" jobs.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, here is what you do with the next phone sales person.

Once you realize that they are a sales person tell them that you are VERY interested in their product and tell them to hold while you get some paper and a pen to take notes.  Then lay the phone down an go back to what ever activity you were doing before you were interrupted.  In about five minutes pick up the phone and ask if they are still holding.  If they are, tell them you are VERY interested in their product and ask them to hold.  Continue doing this every 5 - 10 minutes until they are no longer waiting for you.

Do this to the same company a few times and they will not call back.


----------



## JCleveland (Jul 14, 2008)

I worked in a call centre for almost a year. Basically what I did is switch people from OLD (more expensive) plans to newer plans with better rates. People tried the most obnoxious things, but first of all we were able to hang up after xx amount of seconds if there was no response, or we were put on hold for more than xx amount of time. And secondly, in my situation people, once they stopped being rude were actually thanking ME for calling at the end. And yes all of us are people too, and no I don't live in India, or another far off country. 
For you folks out there who are the rude people that have no respect for someone else here's what you do:
There is such a thing as a "Do Not Call" list, and like someone mentioned, it has nothing to do with your number being listed or not. SO before you swear\put someone on hold for hours here's what you tell them.. First listen to what they're calling about, because who knows what it is they're offering, heck I was offering FREE service for 3 months of high def. cable at one point, NO strings attached.. Then if you're still not interested, say "PLEASE put this number on the Do Not Call list". They LEGALLY have to put you on that list. BUT what usually happens is your number gets recycled through the call centre's list for a week or two, then finally it kicks you out. (but your number only stays on that list for that company for 3 years or something like that..dumb laws.. in my opinion it should be FOREVER lol) So it is possible that you still get a call within that time frame. The worst thing you can do (and they'll call even more) is tell them the decision maker of the household isn't available, not answer, or hang up on them.
Just my 2 cents, and I've NEVER had a repeat telemarketer\telesales call.


----------



## reg (Jul 14, 2008)

JCleveland said:


> and no I don't live in India, or another far off country.



ehh, this was the kinda thing I was actually trying to dissuade, because anybody who's working a sh1tty job out there for less than ideal pay is still doing more for society, and if they support someone then they're doing more for those who they support by working there than doing nothing and living off welfare.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 14, 2008)

reg said:


> I wish some of you would realize that those who work in call centers, or at least the ones who you're gonna talk on the phone with, are people too and they're in that job to try to earn money to live by.



Indeed, but since when did being a person give you the right to friendliness and respect when you're calling someone out the blue to sell them a product they didn't ask for?

If I want something, I'll go looking for it, and that means I'll possibly go to you. What I don't want is you phoning _me_ up, taking up _my_ time to sell me a product _you_ think I _might_ be interested in.

If, after I ask them up front what they're offering, they act like they're trying to hide something, then they forfeit all right to not be moaned at or treated like dirt.

Everyone has to make money somehow, but when you do it through cold-calling, you don't earn immunity from angriness.


That said, I'm never unfriendly to people on the phone. I will simply say I'm not interested, wait for their response, then hang up.


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, since I am on the do not call list, I don't receive these anymore and haven't in years.


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 14, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> Indeed, but since when did being a person give you the right to friendliness and respect when you're calling someone out the blue to sell them a product they didn't ask for?
> 
> If I want something, I'll go looking for it, and that means I'll possibly go to you. What I don't want is you phoning _me_ up, taking up _my_ time to sell me a product _you_ think I _might_ be interested in.
> 
> ...


 
Ditto....if I want something I will go get it.  I have never bought anything on the phone.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 14, 2008)

scubabear6 said:


> I just try to sell them something, usually one of my kids is selling something for a school fund raiser.



Yeah....  When I get those here at the studio, I stop them and ask, "Are you buying photography today?"  Then I wish them luck and hang up.

-Pete


----------



## Mystwalker (Jul 14, 2008)

Not really sure "Do not call list" works too well. Or some companies do not follow it.

If they are going to waste my time with stupid calls @ dinner time, I'm going to sit there for however many minutes and agree and "yes, great idea" everything they say ... until they ask for payment or whatever, then I ask them for company name and their supervisor, then remind them that they can get fined for calling someone on that stupid list. At this point they will always hang up on me. But they have wasted 10-15 mins of their time. Time is money for sales, and if they want to waste my time, least I can do is waste their's.

Getting pissed at them doesn't work because they just hang up ... spending their time without payback (your contract) will be a concern. Hit them where it hurts.


----------

